# Grinder Pumps



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm finally getting to replace some pumps that have been my nemesis for over a decade. A church client called at the end of the day today (a Friday) with news that the pumps were buggered yet again. Usually I'm pulling out feminine hygiene products plugging the impeller, or one time there was a 4" MJ clamp gasket lodged in the inlet ! ??. Tomorrow they have a massive wedding and these pumps service the main washrooms so I'm finally getting the go-ahead I've long anticipated, but now its a rush job. Now to pray that my pump supplier has the 120v Liberty omnivores so that I don't have to drag a sparkie along and install a new feed and relay panel. I wish I had the home address of whomever decided to locate this sump pit under the basement stair landing so that I could share some thoughts :furious:

What kind of luck have you all had with the Omnivore's, the 120v model in particular? Head isn't an issue as the lift is only 7'.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you considered Gould's? They are all I use for grinders. The omnivores are good, but I like my old tried and true.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

So far as I'm aware the Liberty's are the only grinder pumps available in 120v and we didn't want to have to upgrade the power supply as well as the expense of a new relay panel; as I noted the lift is only 7 foot so head isn't an issue. I have one in already and will finish the second one quite quickly. I can relax already as now today's wedding can proceed at the church, these Greeks sure put out a lot of food and drink so the pumps are going to have a 'baptism by fire' :laughing:. Of all the churches and community halls I've been to in the city these guys have by far the biggest & best equipped kitchen by a factor of two.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The omnivore pumps are by far one of the best grinders on the market.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that the Omnivores have good feedback; these were the first grinder pumps I've installed and its comforting to know others have had good experience with them. Due to the voltage preference its not like I was left with lots of choices anyways, but that very lack of choices can concern a fellow.

I'm looking forward to the likelihood that I'll now see a lot less of that particular pit and the nasties that I've removed from it over the years, I do have one last upgrade planned for them in the form of 2 good cast-iron body ball check valves. I didn't want to go upgrading everything on the rush job with the guests already in the building.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the omnivore pumps but have never felt good about grinders less than 2hp and 220v. Are the 120v 1 hp omnivores good pumps for anything but light residential?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I love the omnivore pumps but have never felt good about grinders less than 2hp and 220v. Are the 120v 1 hp omnivores good pumps for anything but light residential?


The Liberty guys have a trailer they go to different trade shows with, and they had a grinder pump display. It was a tank with the 1 hp pump and they toss in oven mits, female products, towels, and even a pair of jeans, and all you see come out of the discharge was water and tons of fluff.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Cuda said:


> I love the omnivore pumps but have never felt good about grinders less than 2hp and 220v. Are the 120v 1 hp omnivores good pumps for anything but light residential?


 Looking at the shredder blade on the 120V models I installed it was a two-bladed affair as opposed to the 4-bladed 'star' configuration shown in the website pics that must just be on the 230v units. I didn't like that the boxes were labelled as 'Residential Grinder Pump"', rather than just 'Grinder Pump'. Its not like they were inexpensive or low quality units. They were rated for 12 amps and drew an average of 10 amps while operating, start capacitors are internal according to Liberty.


----------

